# Brower Woe's!



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok all you computer guru's, I have a stumper for you. For the last couple of days, IE has been running like S---! I have been unable to click on a link that opens a new sesson,(like the My Assistant Link here on the forum.) and everytime I close IE, it wants to send a note to Bill Gates, because some sort of error occured.

Is there a simple explaination to all this? I am running IE 6 (I think) on a P3 500MHz machine, 128 MB ram with Windows 98 as the OS.

Is there a better brower out there available for the great price of FREE? Any info would be appreciated..

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Not much of an expert either but a couple of things to try;

Have you downloaded the current updates for windows from microsoft's site?

Empty temporary files, open IE, click on tools ,then internet options and delete the temporary files. Your computer picks up files at every site you go to.

I'm sure others will have input.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

HatCity,

Sheesh...those errors could be caused by anything. If you want to continue to use IE, I would uninstall IE 6, then re-install. Be careful, you may lose your favorites, so write those down first.

As far as other browsers, (that are free), I have two others running that I like. First is RealOne Player. Download the free version here: 
http://www.real.com/realplayer.html?pp=hom...ome_1_3_2_1_1_1

This is a good browser since it runs almost identical to IE (meaning websites coded specifically for IE work well).

I also really like Mozilla. Go to www.mozilla.org and download version 1.6. This is a cool open source browser that has one really cool feature...you can open multiple "tabs" to browse multiple websites...ALL IN THE SAME WINDOW. So, you don't have 5 browsers windows open when viewing 5 sites. Just one window with tabs across the top. Very easy to switch between websites. Once you load mozilla, to open a new tab, click File, New, Navigator Tab.

Have fun!

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

camping479,

Tried all that already, as a matter of fact, I updated IE 6 about two weeks ago at the MS web site. I will of course try again.

Randy,

I was using the uninstall/re-install as a last resort, but it certainly looks like that will be the way to go, at least for a first step.

A question about the RealOne Player. I didn't even know this was a web browser, I thought it was a media player. I already have it on the HD, so maybe I will give that a try. I will also look at Mozilla. Thanks for the links. I visited your company site today, and spec'd out a new machine. I'm sure that may solve some of the problems too!

The thing that is most irritating is that I can't even open a link. I have to cut and paste the URL into the address line to follow the link.

I will let you know how things work out.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Tim,

I got your request for a PC quote on benzel.net. Already sent you a reply.

The RealOne player is everything you said, with an integrated web browser. When you start it, it loads two windows, the player and the browser. Don't confuse this with just the generic RealOne Audio player.

If you would like to work by telephone to configure a system (instead of exchanging email), send me a telephone number to reach you and we can configure real time.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I shelved IE a while back, used Opera for sometime but for months I've been running Firebird now called Firefox and love it. Much faster than IE, imports the Favorites; through extensions it allows me to disable ads, turn off those annoying flash movies, spell check, and many other features. If I could uninstall IE completely I would, I've already nuked MSN Messenger.

Its worth a try: Mozilla Firefox, The Browser Reloaded


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Randy,

I will PM you in reference to the quote. I just downloaded Mozilla 1.6, but I haven't installed it yet. I just wanted to see if my attempt at repairing the IE 6 files worked. Seems to be running a little quicker, but I still can't access the "My Assistant" Link. I will have to try a few other links to see if maybe it is the Outbacker site. (unlikely, as it was working on the dial up connection PC we have at the firestation.)

Steve,

Thanks for the heads up on the Firefox. If I like the 1.6, maybe I will download the Firefox and give that a try.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim I'd skip 1.6 and use Firefox it has the newer developments of the older Mozilla and will eventually be the replacement for it. Either way though you'll be doing fine.

One of the best things about Firebox is the tabbed browsing windows, I can have several pages open at once in one browser. When I load here I open all the new topics, read and close as I go along. I've had about 20 tabs opened at once and no crashes or slow downs at all.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, just finished installing the 1.6, and so far, so good. Everything is opening as it should, and my DSL has never seemed faster. I am going to play around with it some more and probably make the permanent switch over. I'll probably download the firefox and give that a try too.

Does anybody use the Mozilla software as their e-mail client? My wife and I started with Outlook Express years ago, and switched to Outlook last year. I figured since I was using everything else in Outlook, (calendar, task lists and such) I would use the e-mail client also.

For the most part, I am satisfied, but the junk mail filter could be a little more efficient.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

At work I still use Outlook, or as I refer to it as Lockout. On Linux there is a Outlook clone I am slowly moving to, but since I use an iPaq PDA the link between Outlook and my PDA is important. At home I use Mozilla Thunderbird, very similar look to it and very easy interface. With all the virus stuff out there I avoid using the Microsoft programs which are prime targets. Thunderbird, like Firefox is beta still, but I've had no crashes or problems. My wife runs it as her email client as well. You can find Thunderbird here


----------

